# enclosed trailer door lock conversion



## crgmark

enclosed trailer door lock conversion

I have a 2006 wells cargo enclosed trailer for my tools and stuff, I will be working on a job where I can stay in the trailer onsite and save a bunch of money on a hotel, I do have a place to shower and bathrooms available, my question is the cargo trailer has the bar locks and no real door hasp on the inside ?? meaning I could just install a bolt throw inside to hold the door shut, but someone could still lock my ass in there, by putting the arm bar across there......the site has security and that is the least of my worries, but someone has had to have made the conversion to an RV style lock before, just looking for advice or help on how to

how can I make a change to an interior lock, is it worth it


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Why are you worried about someone locking you in? Are you in a bad neighborhood? I worked for someone who welded up their own padlock cover for their trailer so it couldn't be snipped. Seemed to have worked good.


----------



## Cole82

Go to the trailer dealer and ask them.

I ordered my trailer with a side door that can open from the inside as well as locked and unlocked from the inside.

Cole


----------



## Randy Bush

It is rather easy to install a RV lock on the door. Guy I work with did it to his. Although it does not stop someone from locking you in . You could easily fix it so the lock bar has to stay in the open position.


----------



## nhill2090

Lock the hasp without the bar in it. Put a slide latch inside to keep door closed. Problem solved


----------



## crgmark

I posted this last night with out thinking, I can't even close the door all the way with out it being latched, so with out removing the cam bar lock assembly my ideas wouldn't even work
it has some sort of locking cam deal on the top and bottom and its either closed or open, there is NO pushed to, the cam bar assembly will not allow it ....I'm really confused

here is a link to what it looks like

http://www.allegiscorp.com/img/latches/img/L_BL_004img.jpg


----------



## Cole82

Mine doesn't have that.


----------



## Randy Bush

Cole82 said:


> Mine doesn't have that.


Looks nice:thumbsup:


Cam locks really does not stop some one from getting in , maybe just slows them down. 

Mine has the RV lock on it too. works just fine.


----------



## Unger.const

Would it be possible to put a lock on the hasp WITHOUT the cross arm in the hasp? In other words have the door half open. Lock the hasp with pad lock then swing door back into door jam as if closed and then the cam cannot be swung over and put into hasp unless someone where stand there holding it. At which point if you had a regular RV door they could stand there and lean against it also.


----------



## Unger.const

Or get another hasp from the trailer dealer and install it in the full open position, on the wall outside to the left and then lock it open so cam cannot be swung at all.


----------



## madmax718

Just lock the clasp without the bar in place. I have the same one. Although sleeping in a trailer without ventilation just isn't all that peachy. If security isn't a huge issue, just secure the lock to the clasp. Conversely, get a cheap 8x8 tent, throw a cot in there. much more ventilation. 

The biggest issue I think for you will be a shower at night. I'd hate to try and sleep without a good shower after a long day of work. Luckily... 

Sun shower (pack with a shower head) fits 4 gal or 5 gallons. Fill it up in the morning, and place on top of your trailer. the sun will heat it all day long. At the end of the day you use the enclosure (easily hung off a piece of scrap angle iron or 2x4, and take your shower. Get a little camp stove of some sort, and an ice box, and your all set for dinner and bfast.


----------



## cbreeze

How about flush bolts or big barrel bolts top and bottom on the inside on the overlapping door and a handle to pull it shut. Put a lock in the hasp on the outside with it in the open position so no one can lock you in. Cheap and simple


----------



## maxwage

madmax718 said:


> Just lock the clasp without the bar in place. I have the same one. Although sleeping in a trailer without ventilation just isn't all that peachy. If security isn't a huge issue, just secure the lock to the clasp. Conversely, get a cheap 8x8 tent, throw a cot in there. much more ventilation.
> 
> The biggest issue I think for you will be a shower at night. I'd hate to try and sleep without a good shower after a long day of work. Luckily...
> 
> Sun shower (pack with a shower head) fits 4 gal or 5 gallons. Fill it up in the morning, and place on top of your trailer. the sun will heat it all day long. At the end of the day you use the enclosure (easily hung off a piece of scrap angle iron or 2x4, and take your shower. Get a little camp stove of some sort, and an ice box, and your all set for dinner and bfast.


He has 3s facilities.


----------

